# Best modern compound/polish without dust?



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm not sure it even exists: I like my old 3M products concerning effectiveness, but the stuff dusts madly. Are there modern counterparts, that don't dust? I'd like to just put the stuff on, machine polish and then don't have to clean the whole area first because of all the dust.

Usually I only use two steps... some midlevel compound with an orange, medium pad and a high gloss polish after, with some soft black pad. Both by using a Flex 3401 VRG Excenter or a Rupes iBrid Nano Excenter. That setup gets out most of the annoying scrathes, but leaves a few stronger ones ... but it's mostly safe for hobbyist/beginners like me.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

SONAX - EX 04-06 Polish works well for me, almost no dusting. I use it as a one step correction for fine scratches/swirls with a green or white CG Hex pad.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Oddly, that's the one thing I ended up with after my own research ... it seems to be a really neat 1-Step product for the lazy like me.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Essence is a great, no dust and no IPA wipe down either.


----------



## MR X8X (Oct 26, 2017)

If you are looking for a one step cut with no dusting .look at Britemax Perfect Prep with either lake country hd pads tangeriene or blue or if you want more cut flexie pads mf black cutting pad .You will get great working times and a little goes along way.:buffer:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Another vote for sonax 04-06 or cut max depending on the job. Just started to use some britemax products also, only used virtue so far and i really like it. No dust either. Just got resto max and pro max delivered so will be giving those a go soon.


----------



## Davide (Apr 19, 2014)

CarPro Reflect, Scholl S20, Meguiars M205...i used them in different conditions and for me they work great!


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Meguiars and don't get any dusting


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I will soon have much too much Sonax 04-06 because I ordered 6 litres from Germany to get it cheaper than the heavy £36.99 UK price tag. 

I will be selling 1 or 2 1000ml bottles for a good £10 off if you want to wait


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

The Rupes products for me, quite like their UHS one step system (pad and polish) if it's a car that has to be done quite fast and getting rid of roughly 90-95% of defects is enough.
Follow up with a white pad and you're good


----------



## wrx-9rr (Aug 17, 2017)

Rumours are that rupes uhs and sonax ex04/06 are quite similar ;-)


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Rumours are that Scholl make most of the polishing range

Besides Meguairs :thumb:


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Offerings from Forensic detailing..


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

dave- said:


> I will soon have much too much Sonax 04-06 because I ordered 6 litres from Germany to get it cheaper than the heavy £36.99 UK price tag.
> 
> I will be selling 1 or 2 1000ml bottles for a good £10 off if you want to wait


When you do put them up on the sales section then am in:thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

wrx-9rr said:


> Rumours are that rupes uhs and sonax ex04/06 are quite similar ;-)


Yep, heard that one before  never compared the 2 side by side though..


----------

